# Upgraded my HS724 to an HSS724



## tuffcalc (Mar 19, 2014)

Upgraded my HS724 to an HSS724. Quite surprised at how much bigger, overall, the dimensions of the new unit are. 

Love the steering/ability to move this thing easily while turned off - which was 100% of the reason for the upgrade. Trying to maneuver the HS724 was a bit of a pain. 

Can anyone provide some guidance on the best way to set the skids / scraper bar? With my HS724, and now HSS724 I'm finding either the skids are too high that it's bucking off my interlock driveway, or the skids are too low that it leaves too much snow behind. 

Enjoy the pictures...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice looking units.
Does the HSS have the Auger Protection System or not on it?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That's a nice line up ... I have 2 Ariens and a Yardman in my line up ... 

As far as height, on a level surface, I use a wooden yardstick that I set under the scraper bar, then loosen the side skids, let them drop to the floor/pavement, and then tighten them in place. Checking them every couple of storms is a good idea. I'm sure everyone's surface may require a possible individual specific height requirement.


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

The way I done mine was I put paint sticks under the scraper bar one on each side and lowered the skids to the ground . That'll give you about 3/16"


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

I set mine to scrape at the height of 2 paint sticks, but ymmv depending on your terrain. You'll have to play around with it a bit to find a sweet spot. And yes, the power steering is amazing, makes whipping these machines around a breeze whether they are running or not. I would never be able to go with one without that feature.


----------



## tuffcalc (Mar 19, 2014)

YSHSfan said:


> Nice looking units.
> Does the HSS have the Auger Protection System or not on it?


No. I'm in Canada - up here I think that's only on the 1332.


----------



## tuffcalc (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the tips on scraper bar adjustment. Is anyone actually adjusting the scraper bar position or leaving it as is from the factory ... and just adjusting the skids? 

The scraper bar on the Honda's are adjustable - just not sure what the purpose is since it looks like most (if not all) the adjustment is done from the skids (e.g., put paint stick under scraper then drop the skids and tighten).


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

tuffcalc said:


> The scraper bar on the Honda's are adjustable - just not sure what the purpose is since it looks like most (if not all) the adjustment is done from the skids (e.g., put paint stick under scraper then drop the skids and tighten).


As the scraper wears, you'll want to adjust it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

tuffcalc said:


> No. I'm in Canada - up here I think that's only on the 1332.


I figured you were in Canada because the older HS724 has 12v turn key electric start with an on-board battery (we in US never got that model).

I know in Canada the HSS1332ACTD and HSS928ACTD have the auger protection system along with the dual chute deflector.
I was curious on your new HSS724ACTD because I saw the dual chute deflector and also the augers gearbox seems to be the one that has the auger protection system, but I looked closely and the gearbox support bracket is not the type that has the harness for the APS.


----------

